# Mk6 steering wheel to mk5 2006 jetta



## volksrline (May 18, 2010)

*Hi does anybody knows if a mk6 without multifunction on steering wheel will fit and work on a mk5 2006 jetta, is the airbag connection on mk6 is the same on a 2006 jetta thks basicly is it plug and play some one help pls*


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

I would like to know this also.

What I do know is since the late 80s when VW changed to the large spline steering wheels, that all subsequent models had the same spline count.
Technically only the Mk2 and Mk3 cars and its related cousins can share steering wheels because they have a horn ring and turn signal cancel tab.

For these vehicles to use a Mk4, 5 and 6 steering wheel, they need to drill some holes into the steering wheels to fit a Mk3 airbag clock spring (spiral cassette).
The Mk3 airbag clock spring allows the use of horn and turn signal cancel tab. As you may or may not know, the Mk4, 5 and 6 lack the horn ring and cancel tab physically mounted to the steering wheels like earlier models. These newer vehicles incorporate these features into the steering column mounted airbag clock spring. Only the wiring passing through the steering wheel has the horn, airbag and multifunction wiring.

So comparing this Mk6 wheel to the MK5 wheel below, we can see many similarities.










Mk5.











Here is some info for Mk4 cars using the Mk5 and Mk6 wheels. Airbag wiring mod.
From what I can tell, the Mk5 and 6 have very similar air bag connectors (colors are different).

http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/307600.aspx


----------



## Scott VDUB (May 17, 2010)

*I saw someone that has done that once*

It worked with 2-3 buttons not working i think it was the back button, and on the left side


----------



## Mr.Timewise (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pictures of Non-MFSW from my 2010 Jetta*

I removed this three spoke, leather wrapped steering wheel from my 2010 Jetta 2.5L SE Tiptronic. The single stage airbag and wiring harness are the parts that came with the steering wheel.

In its place I installed a 2009 Passat CC MFSW with paddles. 

I also had to change the steering wheel control module from a 1K0 953 549 CP to a 1K0 953 549 CD. This allowed the MFSW buttons to control the radio, MFD, etc. And the paddles shift the Tiptronic transmission.

The 1K0 953 549 CP for the Non-MFSW expects the horn to simply make a contact to ground. On the other hand the 1K0 953 549 CD for the MFSW expects the horn activation to be a coded signal that the SWCM interprets and causes the horn to sound off. With the 1K0 953 549 CP the wires in the harness connector are specific for the air bag (2 wires) and the horn (2 wires - ground and signal).

In the 1K0 953 549 CD there are one or two additional wires in the harness connector. These wires are used for the coded MFSW controls and horn signals. (The 2 airbag wires are the same.)

???Are you interested in installing a non-MFSW in place of a MFSW????

I'm selling the parts in the photos.


----------



## qhchamp (Sep 24, 2008)

I did this swap on my '09 MK5 Jetta. I used the 1K0 953 549 CD control module as well. 

However, my horn does not work?! :banghead: Does anyone have any insight on why the horn would not be working? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jetta MK5 (Oct 13, 2010)

Does anyone have a DIY on installing a MK6 steering wheel (without multi-functions) on a 2006 jetta 

TY


----------



## nemisis41 (Jul 21, 2008)

I wanna go, mkV MF to mkVI mf, or possibly AUDI R8 mf, any DIY threads for that? thanks in advance


----------



## bots4444 (Feb 24, 2009)

I had a question for you. You said that you did an install like this. I have an 09 Jetta SE with triptronic on the shifter. I was looking at putting in a mk6 multifunction steering wheel (no paddle shifters). Will this work even though I don't have a highline cluster? Or would I need to get that as well? I know im going to have to buy a new module.


----------

